# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts De Wit (Almere)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: De Wit

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Dudokplein, Dordrecht

Adres: Allendestraat 42, Almere

Website: www.zorggroep-almere.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts De Wit*

----------

